# Eyki watches.



## mmcb250

Has anyone here owned an Eyki watch? I've read posts about an Eyki Ventura but not much else so far. If I do it right I will post a pic of a model I purchased and is on the way now, a mens auto./mechanical Tourbillon watch E3. Any thoughts on Eyki quality, movements, durability and so on would be appreciated. Thanks Mike


----------



## Chascomm

mmcb250 said:


> Has anyone here owned an Eyki watch? I've read posts about an Eyki Ventura but not much else so far. If I do it right I will post a pic of a model I purchased and is on the way now, a mens auto./mechanical Tourbillon watch E3. Any thoughts on Eyki quality, movements, durability and so on would be appreciated. Thanks Mike


Eyki seem to be one of the cheaper (and probably transient) brands built by OEM contractors in somewhere like Shenzhen. The styles are much more cutting-edge than what we've usually seen at this price-point up until now, but the quality is likely to be patchy i.e. you might get a perfect example, or you might not.

The movement in the watch pictured is the PTS-Liaocheng ML series. It's the movement that started the whole Chinese open-heart fashion. It is not a tourbillon. These days, the ML movements are usually found only in the cheapest of watches. It is somewhat less robust than the skeleton automatic seen in some other Eyki models.

(who says we're incapable of offering impartial advice on this forum? ;-))


----------



## testdig

My wife owns 1 quartz eyki, prices is about 11usd, ran a year then stopped, became a e-waste......


----------



## Digdig

it certainly look good, i give it feel a lot like chinese swatch


----------



## mmcb250

Thanks for the info. Chascomm. Figured the term Tourbillon in the description was in name only. It is an interesting little design, a lot of complications for such a cheap watch. Again thanks for your help. Mike


----------



## linus1908

Chascomm said:


> Eyki seem to be one of the cheaper (and probably transient) brands built by OEM contractors in somewhere like Shenzhen.


This brand is belongs to Guangzhou Yonghong Watch Technology Development Co., Ltd. It has a series of production used "chinese three golden bridges" movements, but the quality is not good as chascomm mentioned.


----------



## xingfenzhen

adele said:


> it looks very cool,but i didn't know about the quality, i find this watch,Fashionable EYKI Quartz Analog Men's Watch with Calendar Function(Silver), any body buy it?it looks very cool.just USD$12.96


Just beware EYKI's target customer are Chinese students, who buys fashion watches under 100 yuan and then throws it out when it's no longer fashionable or they become older. So don't expect it to be a performer. Though they are not a mushroom brand, but a real company, perhaps better than the normal mushroom brand watches. Though may be not, since they watches are designed to be low cost, rather than happened to be low cost by having a stash of functioning seagull movement that failed QC for cosmetic reason, for example.


----------



## slowcoach

I have an auto 24hr hand and a black analogue quartz, the auto has a lovely dial with a rose gold bezel, the raised wedge markers really set it off. The quartz is amazingly accurate, keeping pace with the atomic clock exactly, the auto cost 21 GBP and the quartz cost 8 GBP deliverd.


----------



## NWP627

I've owned this for close to two years now and almost never wear it because it's 
impossible for me to tell the time at a glance. I bought it primarily to see if I would
like the shape of the Hamilton Ventura on my wrist and discovered that I didn't!
It still runs well and keeps good time.


----------



## Triton9

adele said:


> it looks very cool,but i didn't know about the quality, i find this watch,Fashionable EYKI Quartz Analog Men's Watch with Calendar Function(Silver), any body buy it?it looks very cool.just USD$12.96


$13 bucks? Give it a try, it wouldn't do much harm, right?


----------



## akcapwatch

From the* EYKI* website: *E*njoy *Y*ourself & *K*eep *I*mpassioned... meaning: *Enjoy Life and Keep Your Passion Alive.
*
I bought my first *EYKI* as an experiment, for $16. The quartz watch has run flawlessly, keeps very accurate time and looks deceptively good for the price. I need to do a short review; the band is definitely NOT high quality leather, as described here:



I now also have an EYKI SS0076G Ventura homage on its way, and can't wait -- though I understand the silver's dial can be a challenge to read.


----------



## rymnd

I purchased mine from DX along with another cheapie.

It was originally on a rounder bronze plated case before I swapped it out for a chromed one and removed the rotor.










It keeps decent time and feels light weight.


----------



## lam3r

akcapwatch said:


> I now also have an EYKI SS0076G Ventura homage on its way, and can't wait -- though I understand the silver's dial can be a challenge to read.


Where did you get the Ventura? I've been looking for it for ages!


----------



## akcapwatch

Second-hand from a WUS owner!


----------



## mike70sk

I have an Eyki automatic, i have about 5 sub 30usd ebay autos, and it runs the best of them all. They have the best styles for the price. If your looking at a 11 dollar watch, if that's a year that's not bad at all, you could always buy a new battery but might make more sence to buy another watch. Toaster only last a couple years now cus of throw away society. i have bought some watches on ebay for as low as 3 dollars that are still running and keeping very good time. But im collecting high priced watches now.


----------



## Obscurax

I've had a blue EYKI Overlfy for some time, gave it to my father as it's his favorite color.
He's happy with it!


----------



## CubbyGuy

i was looking for a beater watch and based on the reviews here I ordered an Overfly from eBay. I am very happy with it so far. I did replace the band with a custom leather and I love the look of the watch. In fact it is starting to become my everyday watch - I need to look for a new beater.


----------



## weeliano

Hi Everyone! This is my first post in Watchuseek, I got my Eyki watch online for $28.87. This is the model 8533/8553 and I just got it today. It has a hackable automatic movement with a 3.7cm diameter watch face and 4.2cm diameter watch case. Very nice and elegant design. I like it very much!


----------



## gwiz

Anyone have an idea of the movement in this watch. It is about 20 dollars more than the Winner's version of watch. Also for the watch maker guys, has anyone have thoughts of putting a Seagull movement in one of these case and dial combos. I really like this dial and case better than what Parnis has to offer. If that is possible to do any info on doing it would be great.


----------



## d2ok13

i have this model from eyki (was like $30) but is a disaster, worked well for about 1 week and them lost the track of time. after 3 months stopped and the movement is blocked. too bad, the watch looks nice but when you try to wear it it feels bad, you can feel that is a cheep watch


----------



## vsls

Has anyone found this model? I've ordered it a couple times via eBay but I've never received it and I can't find a reliable seller.


----------



## D85

I do not have photos of them with me, but I own two EYKI automatics. I got them for around $20 each a year or two ago. The movements are great. They hack and hand-wind. One even has a GMT hand. None of my other movements hack and only my Vostok hand-winds (but it is not an auto). They are probably chrome and/or brass but they look fine. I am attaching some photos I found on the web of similar watches.


----------



## pandahill

I have three Eyki automatic watches (one the same as the previous posters blue watch). I like their simple stylish designs, that are not "always" a blatant copy of other watches, some are fairly unique.

Two watches I have had for two years and one for 12 months. All of them are beautiful, well finished, keep perfect time, and look at least 10 times their cost.

I would not hesitate to recommend Eyki to anyone. If in doubt buy it.


----------



## ntchen2

Don't buy this watch.
Chinese word say:"one cent buy one cent thing"


----------



## pandahill

Don't knock them until you try them, I wasn't expecting much for $30 but in terms of value much better than other cheap watches


----------



## PhantomACE

Eyki doesn't use low-quality 'Chinese Standard Movements' but e.g. the DG2813. Those watches are not 'mushrooms'. If you can deal with unreliable sellers and lack of quality control you can buy them from Chinese ebay sellers for little money. If not Amazon also has them.


----------



## HiramRanger

D85 said:


> I do not have photos of them with me, but I own two EYKI automatics. I got them for around $20 each a year or two ago. The movements are great. They hack and hand-wind. One even has a GMT hand. None of my other movements hack and only my Vostok hand-winds (but it is not an auto). They are probably chrome and/or brass but they look fine. I am attaching some photos I found on the web of similar watches.
> View attachment 1635866
> 
> View attachment 1635868


I want the second watch. Anybody know where I can find it!


----------



## PhantomACE

go to ebay.com
type EYKI into the search box


----------



## HiramRanger

PhantomACE said:


> go to ebay.com
> type EYKI into the search box


I did, couldn't find that one.


----------



## TheManWhoFalls

I'm surprised more people don't know about reverse-image search:
-right-click the image you wish to search
-copy URL
-ask google


----------



## pandahill

HiramRanger said:


> I did, couldn't find that one.


 look on .........s also


----------



## pandahill

.........s


----------



## pandahill

pandahill said:


> .........s


ok, are some website names blocked here? I was trying to say Ali Express


----------



## pandahill

D85, I have the bottom one in blue also, great watch with the 24hr hand. I haven't seen another watch similar to it.

I also have a black dress watch and the same one in rose gold. My pics of the black one are here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unboxing-wrist-shots-eyki-dress-black-automatic-w8528g-757712.html


----------



## PhantomACE

HiramRanger said:


> I did, couldn't find that one.


2012 Multi Function EYKI Automatic Mechanical Fashion Leather Men Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## SebastianJ

Hello everyone! I've been reading the forums for a long time, usually I find an answer by browsing the forums, hence I had not have the need to ask a question. However, this time I can't find any information, either on internet, manufacturer's website or other common resourse.

I've bought this exact same watch (Eyki model W8528G). It's my first automatic watch, and I'm having some issues. I see it's a hackable movement (I think it means winding can be done manually with crown or automatically by hand movement, rotor loads the spring). My doubt is: how many turns to the crown are needed to fully load the spring? Over winding is possible? I gave about 20 turns to the rotor (not crown, rotor) in each direction and the watch kept running for about 9 hours without being worn. However, I think that 20 turns is absolutely partial, and since it's going to be a gift, I'd like to fully load the mechanism. However, I'm afraid of breaking something by turning the crown.

Sorry to resurrect a relatively old thread, but being this in existence and not closed yet, I thought unnecesary to open a new one referring to this one. And sorry for my poor english skills, it's not my mother tongue :-(

Thanks in advance,
Sebastián


----------



## Chascomm

Hi Sebastian and welcome to the forum.

Hacking is actually where the watch movement stops when the crown is in the setting position.

You don't need to worry about overwinding. Auto-winding watches like this are impossible to wind up too far because they are designed with a mainspring that slips when it is far enough. When you wind it with the crown, you will notice that the pressure increases and then you will reach a point where it feels different; a faint scraping sound if you listen carefully. It should run for at least 36 hours, if the movement is the G3212-ZH that I've seen in other posts about the W8528G. It autowinds in both directions. Wearing it for a few hours should be enough to wind it fully.


----------



## SebastianJ

Dear Chascomm,

Thank you very much for your kind and detailed answer. Indeed I quickly found out that "hackable movement" wasn't what I thought (a better google search provided that info). However, since it wasn't too important for which were my concerns, I didn't edit the original post. You certainly brought a lot of calmness to my mind because I felt the slip of the spring while turning the crown and thought "-Oh my, I can't believe that I just broke a new watch". 

It seems to be pretty capable to retain power because as I said. I just turned the watch in the air for approximately 30 turns in each direction (rotor turning, not crown) and it ran for approximately 11hs resting (I did a more accurate measurement). The pic is awesome. 

I googled the machine model and found that it is made by PTS. Just to know, Is it a decent machine or is it prone to break by itself? For what I've read it's a hit and miss with chinese mechanical movements, but some regard Eyki (and hence I suppose the machine manufacturer) as being more reliable and uniform in quality.

Thanks again,
Sebastián


----------



## Chascomm

I can only recall reading good things about this movement. The basic design is the common Chinese 'Tongji' made by many manufacturers, but this version features an auto-winding system similar to that used in Seiko watches, which is very efficient.


----------



## pandahill

My Eyki's (and an Orient) say hello


----------



## peterlonz

IMHO both the EYKI watches pictured on the wrists of members are very appealing to the eye.
I would buy both right now if I can later find them for sale.
I understand their limitations but for me if a watch keeps good time & looks good I am generally happy, although, I have found my lifestyle seems to demand my watches have a decent degree of water resistance which the watches shown here probably do not feature.
My last Curren purchase for about USD4.00/4.50 (zero WR) delivered, will please for some time, & keeps people asking "where did you get that how much was it"?
Crazy right?


----------



## pandahill

SebastianJ said:


> Dear Chascomm,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind and detailed answer. Indeed I quickly found out that "hackable movement" wasn't what I thought (a better google search provided that info).


FYI My blue and white Eyki (in the pics above) does indeed hack and hand wind as well as being an auto.

The gold and black ( non date) ones don't hack but do handwind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saywhatnow

Here's my latest EYKI purchase, absolutely stunning open heart watch, it was about 35 USD on Ali.


----------



## ninzeo

Are these cases stainless steel or cheap alloy/ chrome plated??


----------



## saywhatnow

ninzeo said:


> Are these cases stainless steel or cheap alloy/ chrome plated??


Pretty sure it's alloy/chrome, they are lighter than stainless watches. Don't necessarily think that's a bad thing, the finishing looks fine and doesn't attract scratches easily in my experience, although YMMV.

I think they spent money where it matters - the dial. You can see some macro shots from a recent review I did which shows some really nice details such as applied markers:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/eyki...acking-domed-glass-beauty-review-2155506.html


----------



## Okayseiko

I have ordered one from .........s.com. It should arrive in a few days. I have never had a problem with .........s. One time I had an order not arrive, and they gave me a refund within a week. I ordered the one with the lightest color dial. Something about the design appeals to me. Vintage design? Onion crown? Mine cost only about $NZ9, or about $US6. Probably the leather strap will be split leather, but it's still leather. I also recently bought a Jaragar "Longines" homage for $NZ25 - it is really beautiful! Also a Curren "Panerai" lookalike Radiomir style watch for $NZ5, a $3 Timex Weekender lookalike (and I paid $NZ80 for a real Weekender!). Still cheap if the strap is any good… Altogether 5 watches for $NZ63. which was full price for the Jaragar. I bought only discounted watches. No need to pay full price, just click on "similar watches" and the bargains show up. Can't speak highly enough for .........s.com. Great site.


----------



## pandahill

Need some Pics when they arrive and your review! congrats on your purchases. I take it your post mentioned "R-Lee Eggspress" which seems to be blocked here for some reason.

I have always had good experiences also, and when there have been issues (such as when an ordered watch received was counterfeit), the open a dispute on the site worked a treat. Seller was forced to refund the full amount and action was taken against them by the site.


----------

